# What would be your theme song?



## DiamondVoid (Nov 12, 2016)

Mine would probably be this:


----------



## Rant (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## InpuOsirisson (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 13, 2016)

*Motifs*



Spoiler: Strategic













Spoiler: Tactical













Spoiler: Miscellaneous











*Songs*


Spoiler: Combat













Spoiler: Miscellaneous


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

...I guess.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Hmm.. Not sure. 






^ Most likely this or the one below:






V Or maybe even this:






Not really that sure.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Or this one







 RICK ROLLED OMG! Sorry... I just thought that would be a perfect time and place for a rick roll!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Intro













Spoiler: Combat













Spoiler: Miscellaneous













Spoiler: Exit


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

Obviously, I have the oldest theme song here.  I feel so ancient!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Obviously, I have the oldest theme song here.  I feel so ancient!


I almost used What a Wonderful World by Louis Armstrong so...

EDIT: I almost put in the same song you did too.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 13, 2016)

_Call me Jin.
Samurai Jin._


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty much been my theme song for nearly thirty years now.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 13, 2016)

Maybe this too...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Just found another one that fits pretty well. Listen to this one y'all. Pretty good. I love The Temper Trap.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

This was my anthem for quite a few years, especially the dark ones. 

Now I'd have to choose...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## stimpy (Nov 13, 2016)

And assorted canned laughter


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Frobodogkid-1%2Fwoof-while-you-wait
Made this song ages ago and it's definitely my theme.


----------



## Bearlinq (Nov 15, 2016)

_"Congratulations, you have won
It's a year subscription of bad puns"_
That should be pretty self explanatory


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

This is literally my theme song!

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fblueworrior%2Fdanni-boy


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 16, 2016)

Found another one:


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> This is literally my theme song!
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fblueworrior%2Fdanni-boy


you wrote that song, and named it after yourself? lol


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you wrote that song, and named it after yourself? lol


no haha that's my fursona's stage name, My fursona being called Danni Taw. :L


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> no haha that's my fursona's stage name, My fursona being called Danni Taw. :L


Yeah, but you also said Daniel is your middle name.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Yeah, but you also said Daniel is your middle name.


I did say that, a name that my fursona has adopted. But It's not like I called the song my actual full name


----------



## Julen (Nov 16, 2016)

Frigging Bandit Radio from S.T.A.L.K.E.R





Or this







But a theme song isn't really needed. I'd just need to make a step and say "did somebody ring the dinkster?"
And then getting immediately shot in the head for such a crime against humanity.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I did say that, a name that my fursona has adopted. But It's not like I called the song my actual full name


still named after you.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> still named after you.


but notice how it's also spelt differently? It's not supposed to be named after me! >:V


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> but notice how it's also spelt differently? It's not supposed to be named after me! >:V


But it is...and that's not a bad thing. I like that song anyway.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 16, 2016)

Perfect match. :3


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

This is my favorite anime theme of all time. Too bad the anime it's from is absolute trash


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2017)

Changed my mind. This is my new theme song:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 24, 2017)

This show would kind of be my life anyways...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 25, 2017)

MAKE SURE YOU SET SPEED SETTINGS TO 1.25 WHEN YOU LISTEN TO THIS!




Seriously though, this be my jam...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

Probably No Rain, by Blind Melon:




"All I can say, is that my life is pretty plain."


----------



## modfox (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 15, 2017)

Car Seat Headrest have produced quite a number of songs with which I vibe substantially, but I think "Something Soon" nails the balance between anxious frustration, rabid self-loathing and a desperate desire to improve while being lousy at actually getting anywhere.

If we're talking what my personal boss fight music would be, Swans' "The Great Annihilator" or Sonic Youth's "Brother James" seems more on target; in terms of cinematic leitmotifs, the melodies from Coil's "Dark River" and/or, again, Sonic Youth's "Hoarfrost" would be fitting.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Right about now (given my life recently), this:


----------



## Garg (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Xaroin (Mar 15, 2017)

The Nutshack theme but with Billy Mays - Bing video
Yah


----------



## AshenWolf (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Iovic (Jul 31, 2017)

Doesn't actually describe my life, but this is the music I'd want to follow me around.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## DzahnDragon (Aug 25, 2017)

It's practically written to BE a theme song.


----------



## dahowlers (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 25, 2017)

When I absolutely have to command and conquer.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

I dont really have a theme song, this is just my favorite song so far...

Edit: I really like the beat and rythem and stuff...


----------



## Karatine (Aug 25, 2017)

Groovy song.


----------



## Peppermint Tea 2D (Aug 27, 2017)

Strobelite. No question, no contest lol


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 27, 2017)

Play this on my funeral.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 29, 2017)

probably this.....





Or this


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 22, 2017)

I guess this mash up I had made
https://puu.sh/xFV8G/0f12e76219.mp3


----------



## Karatine (Sep 24, 2017)

Actually, I think this is better... In a sort of self conscious way


----------



## Mabus (Sep 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Actually, I think this is better... In a sort of self conscious way


OwO holding out for a hero...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> OwO holding out for a hero...



That's a good movie. You know, I've been near a huge-ass fire only once and it was quite the abstract experience. I never imagined that I'd feel the heat from so far away. The flames were reaching 5-6 meters(16-20 feet) tall and I couldn't get closer than ~15 meters(about 49~ feet) without it becoming painful. It's nothing like watching it in a video or a movie, where people just walk about like it's nothing. Never worn fire-fighting gear either. I hope I don't have to.


----------



## BizarreHare (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

Block Parties Prayer/Death Thy Lover By CandelMass/Bewitched By                  Candel Mass/Placebo The Devil In The Details/American Witch By Rob Zombie/Super Beast By Rob Zombie/Black Sunshine By Rob Zombie/69 eyes Goth Girl/Type O Negative Be My Druidess/Morrisley How Soon Is Too Soon/Drowning By Bring Me Horizon/Human By Highly Suspect/All of Gemini Syndrome songs along with A Perfect Circle.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Pompadork (Jan 30, 2018)

_I CHANGED MY MIND_


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 30, 2018)

Really makes being stuck in a rut a lot more badass to get out of with this track.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 30, 2018)

Here is mine. Please watch to the end.
Still makes me tear up.






I related to this way too much, which is why I feel that it's the only song that can fit me...​


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Here is mine. Please watch to the end.
> Still makes me tear up.
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter probably knows this song. Good song.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My daughter probably knows this song. Good song.


it's one of the less popular ones, so if she does know it she's pretty cool! ☆


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 1, 2018)

That may work for me


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 2, 2018)

Well when I'd be a music I would may be sound like this I guess:


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 2, 2018)

Umbra Vulpes said:


>


I really enjoyed that theme while I"ve been watching Bleach.


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Feb 2, 2018)

> I really enjoyed that theme while I"ve been watching Bleach.


Same here it's to bad they use it less later on in the story


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 2, 2018)

If I had to pick a song it would have to be the "March of Cambreadth"


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 2, 2018)

Val_Redwolf said:


> If I had to pick a song it would have to be the "March of Cambreadth"


Very good choice  Sounds a little like a shanties.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 2, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Very good choice  Sounds a little like a shanties.



I love heroic battle type music. oh and shanties are cool too. I love the sound of a booming orchestra XD


----------



## Fiesta (Feb 7, 2018)

Mmm, disenfranchised angsty youth party away


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2018)

I like this groove


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 20, 2018)

Well I’m a meme and a weeb sooo... maybe this?


----------



## PaintedMica (Feb 20, 2018)

Because I'm fabulous [Insert hair flip here]


----------



## Jitters (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## LeonOnyx (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)

This one is for all of us IMO.  Crank up the volume and just live the song!


----------



## DivinePrince (Mar 4, 2018)

According to my family:


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Remy (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 26, 2018)

Definately this:


----------

